# Fatty deposits under chin/neck



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im not fat but seem to have quite alot of fat there, its not even a double chin as such, but from some angles can look fat? anyone got similar sort of problem? any ideas?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

james4d said:


> im not fat but seem to have quite alot of fat there, its not even a double chin as such, but from some angles can look fat? anyone got similar sort of problem? any ideas?


pic? so we know how it is then someone can suggest something mate. it might be in your head.. and just be normal .. everyones different .. some people just got natural puffy look /face some got very lean look.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

see were i mean now? any tips appricaited


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry dude, It's fat....

You make see yourself as thin/slim but that could be from lack of muscle development

Keep dieting and training dude....it will come


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

is it yer? im currently trying to bulk up, so im going to hit the cardio hard after xmas, you think i could loose it then?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

The second pic shows it more. Your NOT fat just a small amout there.Could be water or genectics


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Rambo55 said:


> The second pic shows it more. Your NOT fat just a small amout there.Could be water or genectics


exactly mate, i know am not FAT, i might be carrying abit extra but not fat, so if its genectics am i simply ****ed?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Could be a number of things mate even high Estrogen levels cause males to store fat there......

But no im pretty certain you cold lose it.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

any pointers? and what is high estrogen levels?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

It's really really hard to assess this over the net,

1)Are you using AAS< gear> ?

2)If so are you using an A.I? If so which and how much?

3) Where is your fat deposited ie: Chest,love handles,face,glutes


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

no dont use any gear at all mate, never have, only started traning serious about 3months ago!, would a upper body pic help?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes it would greatly < NO im not gay  > .... Although i can only assess in general..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

haha ok mate, al get one up now, might aswell just p.m you though


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

mate if you wouldnt mind could you just blank out your face and up it here? it may help others with the same questions!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

up what mate? upper body pic?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Blood test of thyroid is needed.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea the pic mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Con said:


> Blood test of thyroid is needed.


wats this mean mate?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

james4d said:


> wats this mean mate?


It means this fat deposit is typical for a person with a low thyroid out put. If you go to the docs and they do blood work on you they can see if this is the case. If it is they can put you on thyroid replacement and this will then fix this.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeh c0ns bang 0n.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

will check that out then, but would that be a reason for fat staying all over, or just there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

james4d said:


> will check that out then, but would that be a reason for fat staying all over, or just there?


Both. Area specific fat and a slow metabolism leading to a fatter and less responsive body.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> It means this fat deposit is typical for a person with a low thyroid out put. If you go to the docs and they do blood work on you they can see if this is the case. If it is they can put you on thyroid replacement and this will then fix this.


Do you suspect this is goitre, then, Con? Bit high up under the chin for that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Do you suspect this is goitre, then, Con? Bit high up under the chin for that?


Not even that mate. Just the general distribution of body fat, you know fat neck and face and then the body is not that fat. That said i am not overly sure how fat his body is. If he is simply obese then he may just be fat.

However the thyroid can slow down with poor diet, even over training can cause it.

Obviously you know a lot more than me mate as you are in the medical field. I have just researched thyroid a bit as i had a very high TSH reading about a year ago.(higher means slower metabolism).

My room mate has this fat chin and neck while the rest of his body is pretty lean. Vascular legs and total bf of about 10%. He is very sleepy and tired most of the time but this totally changed when he was on a t3 cycle. His blood work showed slow thyroid also.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im not obest all over mate, deffo not!, i seen side effects of the replacement tabs tho and they dont seem to good, im going to try the cardio hard in januray and if it dosent shift, i will have to go the doctors


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

james4d said:


> im not obest all over mate, deffo not!, i seen side effects of the replacement tabs tho and they dont seem to good, im going to try the cardio hard in januray and if it dosent shift, i will have to go the doctors


Oh i am not saying you need meds mate:lol: i am simply saying having your blood work done now and again is a good thing to keep an eye on your body.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ooo thanks mate, but could it be possible that this fat will never go and am just unlucky? surely a good cardio and diet will sort it


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Con is right,.

But what he missed was, Adrenal fatigue- which often causes a puffy face underlying problem " generally" is..................... you guessed it

THYROID


----------

